# Got myself a PPK/S



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ive been waiting awhile to own a PPK, so when I went into the gun store today and saw it there on sale, I decided to use my x-mas money to buy it. I cant wait to shoot this thing! Right now Im looking for a nice set of wood grips for it (the plastic grips make it feel cheap IMO), and a good holster.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet deal :smt023 

All these Walther fanatics here on the site is refreshing :smt023


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats! It is good to see another PPK/S-1 owner here! :mrgreen: 

The aftermarket wood or composite grips will make a different gun out of it!  :smt023 

I found a set of composite grips that I had to reshape slightly (read that: cut and sand down). After the reshaping the grips, the gun feels better in my hand than any other gun I own. And that is saying a lot! :smt023 

BTW, it took nearly 900 rounds through mine before I felt it was broken in enough that I could depend on it in self defence situations. Also, I replaced the 20lb. recoil spring with a 24lb. Spring. The new spring eliminated the failures to go completely into battery I was getting.

So, let know how your new PPKS-1 does!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice gun! I bought one identical to yours just over a month ago at a gun show in Raleigh. After about 150 rounds I've yet to have any trouble with it, and it's a lot of fun. :mrgreen:

One piece of advice. The day I got it mine, I field stripped it just like the manual instructed. When I got the slide off I heard the unmistakable sound of a spring flying from its place and through the air! After a good half hour searching for the thing, I finally found it (dark carpet) and it took at least that long to get the spring back in. The spring I'm referring to is the ejector spring; which is visible in part 21 of this diagram http://www.gunsworld.com/exploded/walthppk.htm . I seriously doubt this will happen to you, but if it does, you'll be thankful if you're in a well-lit room with a light-colored floor. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Is there a trick to field stripping the gun? After reading the manual, I still cant seem to get the slide to come off. I feel like an idiot. :smt082


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

With the trigger guard pulled down, pull the slide all the was back and pull the rear of the slide up. Watch out for the slide stop and spring it can get away on you. I remove mine everytime I clean it, so I do not need to worry about losing the spring.

And congrats on the new PPK/s-1. I have had mine for a few years now and only had battery and feed problems in the first 100-150 rounds. Since then it has been perfect. Nice little piece.

:smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

From my memory here... You need to be sure you've pulled the trigger guard down on its hinge. On my PPK, I could rotate it down and pull it slightly to the side so that the trigger guard would contact the bottom of the frame and would not snap back in place. If you've got the trigger guard out of the way I think you also need to cock it (make sure it's unloaded) and make sure you've taken the magazine out. Then you simply pull the slide back as far as you can, and lift the slide straight up off the frame. Then ease the slide forward and off barrel.

Reassembly is the reverse. When you put the slide back on, pull it back as far as possible and press it down on the frame. You have to press it down far enough that the hammer actually moves farther back. If reassembly is tricky, try taking the spring off the barrel and trying it (the spring just slides off). This will give you an idea of what you need to do to get the little guy back together.

Don't feel like an idiot though. It's not the easiest thing in the world to do, and that is one HEAVY spring. Good luck! :smt1099


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

I picked one up a year ago and had nothing but problems with it. It was inaccurate, had a lot of FTEs and wouldn't field strip or reassemble for anything. I sold it.

Then I picked one up at a gun show last weekend NIB for $375. For that, I figured it was worth it even if the gun was a lemon. Turned out to be 180-degrees from my first one. It shoots reliably and field strips easily and after about 300 rounds of breaking in is nice and accurate.

So, here in the face of this forum take back all the bad things I've been sayiong about the PPK for the last year.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is an item I posted on another thread of ebay stuff I found the other day.

Take down manual for the PPK. U may want it 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Walther-PPK-Sem...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ106973QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Snowman said:


> From my memory here... You need to be sure you've pulled the trigger guard down on its hinge. On my PPK, I could rotate it down and pull it slightly to the side so that the trigger guard would contact the bottom of the frame and would not snap back in place. If you've got the trigger guard out of the way I think you also need to cock it (make sure it's unloaded) and make sure you've taken the magazine out. Then you simply pull the slide back as far as you can, and lift the slide straight up off the frame. Then ease the slide forward and off barrel.


I did all that, but when the slide comes all the way back, it will not pull up. Im gonna bring it back to the store today to see if they can give me a hand with it. I hope its just me doing something wrong and not an error of S&W...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I got good news and I got bad news.

The good news, I was doing everything right as far as field stripped the gun is concerned.

The bad news, the shop couldnt get the slide off either, so they are sending it back to S&W. They said I should have it back in about a week.

I hope this isnt a sign of things to come....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Well I got good news and I got bad news.
> 
> The good news, I was doing everything right as far as field stripped the gun is concerned.
> 
> ...


Man, that sucks dude. Sorry...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shit happens, but aslong as S&W fixes the problem, I can deal with it.


----------

